# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Cüneyt Zapsu'yu Tanıyalım

## atoybil

Cüneyt Zapsu'yu Tanıyalım (2)
Zapsu, Gökçek'e epeyce benziyor. Her kalıba uyuyor, her duruma adapte oluyor. Türkçülük, Kürtçülük, Dincilik...

Hasan Cüneyt ZAPSU, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek'e epeyce benziyor. Her kalıba uyuyor, hemen duruma adapte oluyor. 

Maazallah yarın Komünistler gelse, o yine yönetimde! Hoş Zapsu görmüş bir aileden, Gökçek ise ııh. Ama benzeşiyorlar. Hatta bir şeyi daha anımsayalım; Erdoğan"ın İstanbul belediye başkanı adayı ilk önce Zapzu idi. Erken patladı haber, iş bozuldu. Devrede olanlar karşı çıktı. 

Oysa 1994 yılında Recep Tayyip"in İstanbul Belediye Başkanlığı seçimleri sırasında en büyük yardım gördüğü kişi Cüneyt Zapsu. Onu iş çevreleri ile tanıştıran, destek almasına neden olan kişi. AKP içinde seveni çok az olsa da, RT Erdoğan"ın vazgeçemeyeceği kişi Zapsu"dur. Zapsu her şeyidir. Yanlış doğru, Zapsu çıkarları doğrultusunda, her şeyi yapar. Tayyip beye ise yutmak düşer. Ne oldu diye bile soramaz. 

Zapsu, tam da bildiğimiz, her dönemin adamı da değildir. üünkü her dönem ona işler. şöyle diyelim. ğHer dönem Zapsu"nundur!ğ Turgut üzal elinden tutmuş... İsak Alaton elinden tutmuş. Cem Boyner"le içli dışlı ilişkiler. Bugün adını değiştiren PKK yöneticileri ile değZapsu, zenginler kulübü ile RT Erdoğan'ı, daha önce sözünü ettiğimiz lüks evinde verdiği yemekte buluşturacaktır. Tıpkı Yasin El Kadı'yı o evde tanıştırdığı gibi. 

AKP kuruluşunda Recep Tayyip"in en büyük destekcisi, yol göstericisi Cüneyt Zapsu"dur. O iş bilir, iş bitiricidir, her yere ulaştırandır. Nitekim AKP kurulacak, Zapsu'nun fındık işi de dünya çapında büyüyecektir. Yetmeyecek, Uluslararası Kuru Meyve ve Kuruyemiş Konseyi'nin Başkanı seçilecektir. Dünya Ekonomik Forumu'nun da üyesidir. Bilderberg, Bush yönetimi ve de Alman siyasetçiler; Zapsu'yla araları iyidir. 

Zapsu, iş ciddiye bindiğinde RT Erdoğan'ı önce TUSİAD üyelerine sonra ABD gezisi ayarlayarak Washington'a başbakan adayı diye sunacaktır. 11 Eylül, ikiz kulelerin yıkılması; Bush'un, "Haçlı seferi başlatıyorum" dediği sıralar... 

Sonra ABD, teröristlerin isimlerini BM kararı olarak çıkartacaktır, isimler arasında El Kaide"nin finansmanlarından El Kadı da var!. 

Ama bu sıralarda ABD"de at pazarlığı arslanlar gibi sürüyor! Türkiye'yi Irak operasyonuna dahil etmeye çalışıyor, tezkere çıksın diye uğraşıyor, 1 Mart tezkeresi TBMM'nden geçmiyor. ABD şokta! 

Hamas heyeti davet ediliyor, tepki alınınca davetliler ortada kalıyor, RT Erdoğan görüşmekten vazgeçiyor; Gerilim dönemi başlıyor. Aslında Tayyip bunların ne anlama geldiğini bile bilmiyor. Niye geldiler, niye görüşmemesi gerek! Devrede yine Zapsu; ABD'lilere "Erdoğan'ı süpürmeyin, kullanın" tavsiyesinde bulunuyor!.. Ve Başbakan Erdoğan'ın "Yasin Bey'e kendime inandığım gibi inanıyorum. Hayırsever bir insandır" açıklaması üzerine; Emniyet'in, "Türkiye'ye giriş yasağı var" açıklaması biniyor. RT Erdoğan, terörün yok olmaya yüz tuttuğu ülkede; üst üste yaşanan terör olayları, artan asker cenazeleri nedeniyle yoğunlaşan eleştiriler üzerine ABD Büyükelçisine tepki gösteriyor. Durum yine gerilince her halde görev yine Başbakan'ın sıra dışı danışmanına düşüyor. 

Zapsu'nun, aynı gün içinde ABD, İngiltere, Almanya Büyükelçiliklerine yaptığı ziyaret büyük şaşkınlık yaratıyor; Dışişleri, görüşmeleri basından izlediğini açıklıyor. Erdoğan ise, "Kişisel görüşmeleri olabilir. Bilmiyorum" demekle yetiniyor. Sanki başbakan o değil, Zapsu! 

Devam edelim anımsatmalara; Daha önce de; "Zapsu"nun eşi başı açık erkeklerle camide namaz kıldı" haberi çıkınca RT Erdoğan "Aile içi meseleye karışmayın" diye gazetecilere çıkışacaktır. 

Son olay üzerine sorulan sorulara ise RT Erdoğan, "Bu kadar yoğun Ortadoğu sorununun yaşandığı bir dönemde, çok çok spesifik bir olay ve partimle ilgili bir olayı sormanızı doğrusu çok hafif buluyorum" diyecektir. Zapsu"yu koruyacağım diye ne diyeceğini bile şaşırmaktadır. Sanki bu yabancı elçiler, AKP parti il başkanlarıdır! 

Bu kadarla kalsa iyi! 

Fiskobirlik ve sekiz milyon fındık üreticisi cezalandırılıyor. 

Fiskobirliğin alacağı ödenmediği gibi kredi de verilmiyor. üzel bankalardan alınacak kredilerin önü kesiliyor. 

Fiskobirliğin yönetimine karşı karalama kampanyası, düşürme kampanyaları sürdürülüyor. Yönetime kendi adamlarının gelmesi için baskı uygulanıyor. Fındık fiyatları, bir yılda 7 liradan iki buçuk liraya kadar düşüyor. Kime yarıyor? Zapsu aynı zamanda dünyanın en büyük fındık tüccarlarından birisi. 

Ve diyor ki, ğBenim ilgim yok. BİM ve AZİZLER Holding"deki hisselerimi 1996 yılında devrettimğ Yalan! Araştırın görün hisselerin 2001 yılında devredildiğini. Hem kime devrediyor? Ağabeyineğ Bari karına, çocuklarına devretseydin. Devir böyle mi olur, kayyuma devredersen devir olur! Sen işi ayarla, kardeşin takip etsin. Oh ne ala!

Cüneyt Zapsu, yalnız kendi işine koşturmaz. Fedekar ve cefakar adamdır. ürneğin Lübnanlı Hariri ailesini Tayyip beyle tanıştıran odur. Başbakan başsağlığına gider bu aileye. 2 saat baş başa görüşürler ve ardından Türk Telekom ihalesini Oger Telekom kazanıverir. Oger, Hariri ailesinindir. ülker ile Tayyip beyi yakınlaştıran da odur. ülker grubu onu fındık işine sokmuştur çünkü. Başta Milli Eğitim, Adalet bakanlıkları ile PTT ve Telekom"un kamu bilgisayar ihalesini bu hükümet döneminde kazanacak olanlar da ülker grubuna ait Data Teknik"ten başkası olabilir mi? Dedik ya, vefalı ve iyiliksever bir adamdır Cüneyt bey kardeşimiz. Hizmetleri say say bitmez! ürneğin ihale öncesi Vadafone, kendisine ğihalede yardımcı olmasığ için faks çeker. Tabii ki Telsim ihalesini de Vodafone kazanır. Bunların hepsi birer yolsuzluk belgesidir. Suç duyurusudur. Her biri günlerce sürecek yazı dizisidir. Ama ortada ne gazeteci ne savcı kalmadıysa, tarihe kalsın diye yazıyoruz bunlarığ

İsterseniz Cüneyt kardeşimizin hizmetlerini bir kenara bırakalım da, şirketlerini biraz daha kurcalayalım. Hani BİM"in kuruluşunda yüzde 30 oranında ortak olan bir Caravan şirketinden söz etmiştik ya!. Bu grup bir Yasin Abdullah Kadı şirketidir. şirketin başında Eyüp Sultan Cami imamlarından Emin Saraç"ın oğlu Fatih Saraç vardır. Fatih Saraç aslında bunlara benzemez, az buz dinci değildir. Zaten son dönemlerde Zapsu kardeşlerle Fatih Saraç"ın araları da iyi değildir. Neden acaba?

Yasin Abdullah Kadı"nın parasını yöneten, yönlendiren bu Fatih Saraç"tır.

Bu arada bir başka bilgiyi de araya sıkıştıralım. BİM Aş"nin kuruluşunda ciddi bir para harcanmıştır ama bu paraların önemli bölümünün kaynağı belli değildir. Ancak Al Baraka Türk finans kuruluşunun, o dönemde sisteminde olan -halen sürer- hamiline hesap denilen bir uygulaması vardır. Kim tarafından yatırıldığı bilinmeyen çok ciddi paralar buraya yatırılır. Elinde hamiline hesap cüzdanı olan kişiler bu paraları çeker. Hesap cüzdanının üzerinde de hiçbir isim ve bilgi yoktur. Paranın sahibi, cüzdanın sahibidir. İlginçtir, hesap cüzdanı söz konusu isimler tarafından değil, kim olduğu bilinmeyen personelleri aracılığıyla kullanılır. ünlem olarak, kendileri çekmezler bu hamiline hesaptan. BİM işte bu hesapla gelen paralarla kurulmuştur. Ve ilginçtir, ne hikmetse hiçbir biçimde denetimden geçmemiş, böylesine mutlu, dokunulmaz bir kurumdur BİM! Bu paralar nereden geldi, nasıl geldi, nereye harcandı diye soracak bir kurumu, insanı yoktur koskoca TC devletinin! Oysa Türkiye"ye girişi yasak denilen Yasin El Kadı"dan gelmiştir bu paralar.

Bir anımsatma daha yapalım. Fındık işinin kötüye gitmesi, Azizler holdingi zayıflatınca, yüzde 40"lık BİM hisselerini devreder Zapsu. Kime; Merrill Lynch Global Emirging Markets Partners isimli bir ABD şirketine. 11 Eylül olayı yaşandığında, El Kadı"nın BİM"le bağlantılı olduğunu bilen ABD, bu şirkete, ğUsame bin Ladin"i finansa eden bir adamla nasıl ortak olursunğ diye baskıya başlayacaktır. İlginçtir şirket direnecektir ve hala ortak gözükmektedir. Tüm bunlara karşın Fatih Saraç"ın da BİM"le ilişkisi yoğundur. Zaten başında olduğu Caravan şirketi, BİM"e sürekli ve yoğun mal temin etmektedir. İşinin büyük çoğunluğunu da bu oluşturmaktadır. Mal tedarik eden bir başka büyük şirket ise Ahsen Plastik"tir. Bu kimindir? İlginçtir bu da bir Caravan Grubunun bir şirketidir. Yani El Kadı şirketiğ Başkağ hani büyük kentlerde gördüğünüz Office 1 Superstor var yağ Resmi adı bir film şirketi gözükmektedir ama o da Caravan Grubu şirketidir. Yani anlayacağınız Yasin Abdullah Kadı"nın! 

Ey gözünün yağını yediğimin MİT"i, anlı şanlı istihbaratçıları, savcıları, müfettişleri, ortalıkta kasım kasım kasılan adalet dağıtıcıları neredelerdesiniz?

Hele birde şu akaryakıt kaçakçılığına bir el atınız, bakalım oradan Zapsu ile beraber kimler çıkacak..? 

Anladığımız kadarıyla bu meslek mensuplarından Türkiye"de de hiç kimse yokğ Ortada vatan hainliği, bölücülük falan da yok. Peki hırsızlık, yolsuzluk, ballı ihale ve krediğ O da önemli değil. Biliyoruz ki kim yönetime gelirse bunlardan bol bol yapıyor. Alıştık yaniğ Peki arsızlık, şımarıklık, görgüsüzlükğ Biraz o var ama ne yapalım bu kadar hata kadı kızında da olur!

Son bir söz söylemek gerekirse, Zapsu herhangi biri değildir. Ama bu ülkemiz için önemli birisidir anlamına gelmiyor! Tersine tekin olmayan, ülke için pek hayır getirmeyecek biriğ.

----------

